# Ski Selection philosophy



## Sky (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't feel like I'm skiing well this season.  I certainly will get myself a lesson...maybe this weekend if the conditions are decent.

As I ski and realize I'm actually on the edge of fear at times...of catching an edge, being in the back seat...I even noticed last night that I'm "picking up" my inside ski during turns!  WHAT THE HANG!!

I'm wondering if my bold move of buying the Volkl Supersport was wrong.  

I demo-ed the ski with others.  I had been skiing the Atomic Beta Ride 8.20 for about five seasons in a 190 (I'm 6'9", 235 lb) and felt I had got as much out of that ski as possible.  There was no "rebound" left (if there ever was any, since I was unaware of that aspect when I purchased those skis).

Anything I demoed had more "rebound", more power than those 8.20's.  I was also interested in a more mobile ski...shorter length, smaller radius.  I (after demo-ing a 180, 175, and 170 (because that was the only lenght they had of that particular ski)) decided on the 175 Volkl.

I'm just wondering if it was foolhardy to make such a leap in ski level.  I certainly will feel like a Homer taking a lesson to resolve the above issues.  I absolutely hate the thoght of looking like such an idiot for buying this high-powered gear, and sucking this bad.  *depression*  Maybe there's a reason manufacturers make all those skis!  *smirk*  Maybe I should have taken an intermediate step...Fischer RX9 Volkl 5 Star...certainly quality skis without being so...demanding?

Funny, I had such a great time on these skis last season.  I have accomplished quite a bit of the improvements I sought.  In fact I can think of at tleast three times I was able to turn quickly enough to avoid accidents.

I'm really hoping the lesson gets me back (physically and mentally) in the swing.

Anyway, just thought I'd vent a bit and maybe get some encouragement...or an ear-ful of "what were you thinking".

Thanks in advance regardless.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2006)

What is your boot setup like? Do you have custom footbeds? Have you been properly aligned in your boots? Constantly catching an edge is likely a result of an improperly canted boot (or a bot that is not canted). Maybe you've reached the upper intermediate plateau (not sure of your ability - just guessing). Go get a proper boot fitting (footbeds, canting, fore/aft alignment) and see if that helps. It may be your boot fit, not your skis. Go see Jeff Bokum.


----------



## Sky (Feb 1, 2006)

Funny...I was just getting my wife back on snow over the weekend.  She was having difficulties.  Three different managers @ Wa told her what I'm telling myself now....take the lesson.

I don't have a custom footbed...just one of these aftermarket heel/arch supplements.

I think the back seat issue has always been there, and the shorter ski length is exacerbating that.  

The next "excuse" is the snow.  3" of frozen granular, combined with my back-seat tendencies...and possibly confounded with my attempts to race this year.

I definitley need to spend more time on snow.  THis has gone beyond "recreational" skiing and so your comment about "plateau" may be right on.

I can have someone look at the boots/alignment issue.  Lessons first (since I didn't seem to have this issue last March).


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 1, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> I definitley need to spend more time on snow.



That sir, is the answer to your problem.


----------



## Robbski (Feb 1, 2006)

I feel your pain.  I fought with the "intermediate plateau" a few years ago.  Got new skis and it made a world of difference. But I was still shaky more often than I would like.  Took a lesson or two they helped but weren't a cure all.  Then I realized that most of it was in my head.  

My techniques suffers most when I am second guessing myself and fighting it.  I suggest you ski some easier stuff and work on your rhythm then take a lesson or two.  

Frame of mind is still my biggest issue. I had one of my best ski days ever last Friday but I felt like a gaper on the firts three or four runs.  Then I relaxed and went at it and things fell into place.

I'm betting that if you relax and enjoy its going to keep getting better.

Then again at your height it could be wind resistance.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 1, 2006)

new skis do not improve technique, but sometimes a step up in skis certainly helps cover up technique deficencies by making being sloppy a little easier.  you picked a ski that isn't too forgiving in the volkl 5 star.  stiff tail in a ski that demands to be driven.  it could have the ability to punish bad technique, especially getting in the back seat.  i can't evaluate from an arm chair if you bit off more ski than you can ski.  if you are an upper intermediate, the 5 star is definitely a ski you should be able to readily grow into though.

greg's advice regarding the boots is sound.  though quit frankly, i differ in opinion with most skiers in that i think having a ski that fits the ability is more important than the perfectly fitted boot.  i went from an intermediate boot to an advanced level boot a number of years ago and the difference was much less pronounced than getting on the right ski that fit my ability and needs.  that said, a well fit boot can't be over looked and definitely could help.

the bottom line is equipment isn't the answer, as drifter noted, more time on snow cures all.  forget about the gear and hit the snow and hit it often and keep a critical eye on your technique at all times.


----------



## Sky (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks folks.  RC...good points.  Especialy the better gear not compensating for bad technique.  Drifter...more time on snow.

I realized something the other day...that as I build up speed, my confidence drops and a lean back.  So more time on snow, working my way up on confidence and experience...check the gear (boots), take the lesson.

I've got a plan.

Thanks again.

Sky


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 2, 2006)

From your text, I don't think you bought a too advanced ski, you bought the wrong ski.  You sound like you would prefere something with a much shorter turn radius.  I will go out on a limb and say get a entry level slalom ski (SL-9's for example) by assuming you are advanced enough to handle them.  You will find that more similar to the Beta rides you had although you will be sacraficing the powder ability.  Look for short radius skiis, you just sound like you would enjoy them more.  Short Turns=More Turns=More practice=better technique

Footbeds- get footbeds although it is no excuse for your problems, a foot bed is still your most important peice of gear.

Technique- Lifting a ski, this is a problem I have  struggled with for many years.  Although I dont lift my ski normally, JimG witnessed that as soon as I got hurt, the most notable defensive thing I did was I began to lift my ski because I felt more comfortable doing it.  I also drop into the back seat a little (I have strong quads- to me relying on my natural streghnth is more defensive).

So yeah, here is how I pulled the problem out of my normal skiing:

Step back to the days that you were a beginner.  Go to the bunny hill, YES I SAID BUNNY HILL, Take a few runs driving your shins into your boot tongues.  Drive them harder then normal.  Make no turns on these runs.  Try to make a run where you are so far foward you are lifting your tails the whole way.  Got it? Good.

Now make a J turn the same way (tails down though)only use your edges for the turn, no feet turning.  Pay close attention to your outside edge and how it behaves.  Feel it, know it, love it.  I want you to actually be able to feel the texture of the snow and you should be able to visualize it coming from the shovel zone.  Do this for both sides.  Then repeat your inside edge, this is the edge you are friends with now, don't loose that friendship while meeting your outside edge by giving it just a little attention.

Did you notice how your inside edge kinda wants to cross over the other ski?  Try to vary the pressure in each leg to get your skiis to turn together.  You do this by flexing and extending your legs...not by changing the pressure at your ankle joint.

Now just for fun, try to make a turn on one ski using its outside edge.  Try it a few times with different amounts of balance pressure going to the boot tounges.  Notice how the more foward you are, the easyer the turn is!?  That is really important.

Good, you have now reaquanted yourself with the outside edge.  Most people lift their ski because deep down inside they fear the outside edge.  Lets move on to something a little more advanced.  Find yourself a nice blue trail you enjoy.  Not too steep but something fun.

If the trail starts off mellow, try a few one ski turns using both your edges.  Now we are going to make something called a rail road turn.  The goal is to have two uninterupted tracks which are always the same distance apart and of same intensity.  Just like rail road tracks.

What you are looking to do here is to maintain your shins against your boots,  this will engage the shovels of the skiis and prevent skidding.  Tracks dont skis.  Use your feet to keep the skiis equal distance apart.  More importantly to this is that you are absorbing with your knees, changing the pressure like you did down on the bunny hill to keep your skiis from crossing.  Stand on a steep part, bend your knees so that both of your skiis are parellel to the horizon...this is the angulation you need in this spot.  Keep that in mind as you now continue your rail road turns.

I bet youve fallen a lot at this point cause you have been having trouble initiating your turns.  To initiate your turn, cross your hip over the front of your skiis, dont forget to be in good stance.  Be tall, be foward, angulate your body at your waist, but keep your top quiet and loose.  Always arms out in front like superman (but give them a little flex for comfort).

You should have your turns.  I will admit I have a lot of trouble using words to teach, there are probably some flaws because im not on skiis rightn ow to double check what I said.  If you have any problems feel free to describe them to me.

Now try to incorporate all you have learned about keeping your ski down into your normal skiing.  Adding in feet turning for variable turn shape and all that other jazz which makes skiing exciting.

Problems, ask,
-Drew


----------



## Sky (Feb 2, 2006)

re: Bunny HIll  No prob.  I go there regularly with my daughter and wife.  WHne I do...I work on these points.  I will re-read your post and work on these next trip out.

Going to a easy blue trail is also what I do when I ski alone to work on technique.

re: Wrong ski...maybe.  Although at this point, I'm financially "commited" to the Volkl...and according to one of my ski pals (a head instructor elsewhere), it's a combo of things...and a lesson...and time on snow subsequently should get me back on track.

The genesis of all this is just the re-consideration of my decision making last March when I bought the Volkl.  I didn't "believe" the Exprert Ski label, and partially was (only after successfully demoing the ski and really feeling great on it) convinced that the "label" was overblown and my abilities, albeit not expert, were certainly adequate to deal with this ski.  I must say I was ignorant of the "expert" label for that ski when I demo'd it.

Now that I'm having some difficulty, and facing the need for a lesson...I can't help but think that the instructor will wonder what the hang I'm doing on this ski.  I believe its called low self esteem.  *smirk*

I'm looking forward to growiing into the ski.  I figured, even when I bought it, that I'd have to grow into this ski.  I think I'd be pretty upset (I know my wife certainly would be) if I said, "you know those skis I bought last year...well I've outgrown them and am ready for my next new pair".  

Again, thanks for the pointers.  I'll let you know how it works out...as soon as winter arrives.  :<


----------



## Catul (Feb 3, 2006)

Sky, which specific Volkls are these?  You said Supersport which could be the 6 Star or All Star (or even Superspeed) - I know you mentioned the RX8 or 5 Star as alternatives, so I guess it's not the 5 Star.

I'm a strong intermediate and bought Volkl 4 Stars at the start of this season.  Wanting a little more (and wondering how much "better" the others were), I demoed several last week, including the 5 Star which I loved!  If you have the Allstar, it's possibly just a bit of technique - especially being in the back seat.  If it's the 6 Star or Superspeed, maybe that IS too much ski at this point.

I will say that I am a strong proponent of lessons; I've taken two already this year and there was a big improvement in my skiing - far smoother and more aggressive carving with solid attention to stance and balance.  I'd highly recommend you seek out a group lesson - it usually ends up being a private anyway because not many strong intermediates take those lessons


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 3, 2006)

Catul got a point on the lessons.  I seldom have an intermediate advanced lesson that has more then 2-3 people in it, but it usually is just 1.


----------



## Sky (Feb 3, 2006)

Catul and NYD...absolutely dead on re; lessons...and group lessons specifically.

I already called the mountain on two opportunities.  1) *caution...name drop* I know the owner.  He's offered to link me up with his best "technical" guy.  Timing could be an issue as the guy tends to work weekends only.  (ya, I'm available...but the frickin weekend crowds *shudder*)
2) A booklet of five group lessons is $69 and is good for two years.  I've done this in the past and you are right on, NO ONE at this level takes a group lesson.

Catul...I have the Supersport Superspeed.  I have several ski pals telling me it's a matter of technique that I'm failing to perform...and it happens to affect EVERYTHING to include confidence.

So...all I need is a 'positive" experience and I'll have my head back in the game.  The lesson(s) will happen.  I'll do the work on the intermediate (and lower) slopes to work the drills...and I will eventually grow into these skis (which I knew I'd have to do anyway...just didn't anticiapte falling this far behind from last season).  :<

So...let's all work on these temps...obviously we've got our wish that the moisture would hang around...but we also OBVIOUSLY forgot to to include the requisite low temps.  *DOH!*


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll give you some lessons, Sky.  On what is yet to be determined.




But we should def. ski together sometime.  I'll be up at Wa a lot next week if the weather predictions are accurate.  Probably M, T, R.


----------



## Sky (Feb 3, 2006)

Marc...what times are you skiing.?  My only calendar events next week are a PT Appt for daughter on Tuesday (5PM) and Race Night Wed...which could become Race "Day" if I can score some vaca.


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2006)

As an update to my depressive rant....last night put things into perspective as follows:

Despite my "race" times not getting much better...I felt MUCH better about my skiing.  I went 2 hours early to work on my skiing and found the snow to be excellent (@ Wachusett).  

I got the skis way away from my center.  Was able to (almost) straighten the outside leg.  Had no problems shifting weight over my skis...and I was able to stay forward with confidence.

So, the lack of crowd, the better snow surface, and a re-focus on some skills has brought the return of confident skiing.  I still may have selected a demanding ski, somethiing I'll have to work on to "master"...but I'm no as depressed about the situation after last night's experience.

Funny thing...I was relating some basketball-related issues to my skiing.  In both cases...my "experiences" have improved in the last week.

Thanks for reading.

Sky


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 9, 2006)

> I got the skis way away from my center. Was able to (almost) straighten the outside leg. Had no problems shifting weight over my skis...and I was able to stay forward with confidence.


i may be reading your post incorrectly, so please correct me if i have.  but why would you want to straighten your outside leg during a turn?  ideally,  you want your knees slightly bent at an angle throughout a turn.  if your legs are straight through a turn, there isn't much preassure holding the edge and you are very likely to slide if you encounter scraped snow.


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2006)

re: straight outer leg...as it was explained to me by the "Master Racer"....(not to be confused with white supremacy threads) on our team...getting your leg that far out forces the cant of the boot to "force" you to be far forward.  The inside leg is bent in order to balance.

Trust me...I don't quite achieve "straight".  39" inseam = Mucho Time to get back over the skis and get over to the other side.  Something to do with being 6'9" most folks don't understand. *smirk*  Here's a bit of perspective...and I understand you are over 6'....see that black object in the corner of my photo?  That's a shoulder of someone standing next to me.

Picture a smaller dog herding sheep...then imagine some Great Dane attempting to perform the same function.  Eventually the Dane just eats the herd and says, "There...I know where they all are." 

Whatever I was doing last night...to the extent I could get that far over and forward...my free-skiing really had some speed to it.

I still need practice setting up my turns for the gates.  I still have a lot of wind-resitsance due to my size.  Again, according to the best racer on our team (putting it that way requires less explanation), Wachusett's course is not fast...but is very "technically challenging"...which means for guys like me who have low technical racing proficiency...trouble.  :<

Good question RC...hope I didn't "butch" the response.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 10, 2006)

okay, i think i see what your master racer is going for.  he is suggesting something like this with the inside knee really bent and the outside really extended?
http://www.ecs.umass.edu/ece/sdp/sdp05/Muschinski/BodeMillerAp.jpg

i never got good enough at racing to have form like that  but probably cause i was more for control than speed.  you don't get any points if you DNF.  you really have to be 'on' your inside edge with an incredible bend of the knee to let that outside leg get straight like that.  it is amazing the body dynamics that great racers have.


----------



## Sky (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm sure the photo represents the "goal".

I think part of my problems earlier in the season were due to converting from racing style from control style skiing.  Sounds pretty stupid getting these two things crossed...but I'm just the guy to do it....maybe.

Also on my mind is the specific ski I have.  Maybe as a GS platform...it really wants to be out there and @ speed.  When I demoed it last year, vs the RX9, I opted for the Volkl because (comparitively) I could back off with the Volkl and just cruise where the RX9 always wanted / demanded to be driven.

RC...hope to catch up with you in March...a Cannon day mid week?  I'm looking @ 8 March as my first non-racing Wed to head up with Cubco...if you're back on snow that is.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 10, 2006)

maybe sky.  i will definitely be back in march but choosing my days carefully.  starting off pretty slow as i don't want to risk falls until i am 100%.     not sure if i will get to cannon until i am set to do some OB runs.  being at cannon and not being able to do at least some of the easier sidecountry runs would be demoralizing to me.  i will post a meet up in the forum when i am heading to cannon.  a twofer mid-week sounds really appealling.


----------

